# BEST STATERGY GAME U HAVE PLAYED



## vln_0007 (Mar 30, 2006)

I think the best statergy game is : AOE all versions and editions 
                                                  EMpire Earth 1
                                                  Warcraft 3


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 30, 2006)

AOE 3
AOM & Tiatns Expansion
Rise of Nation


----------



## a_ohdedar (Mar 31, 2006)

AOE 2 Conqueror's expansion
                   AOM
                   Rise of Nations


----------



## nd4spd (Mar 31, 2006)

Kohan - the immortal soveriegn
railroad tychoon II - gold edition
Sim city 3000
Age of Mythology
ceasar 3

I think i like all the strategy games may be cause they r good time killer


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 31, 2006)

Aoe collection 1,2,3
Rise of nations + tp
civ 4
AOM + titans


----------



## Desmond (Apr 1, 2006)

AOE is the best for me too
Played 1 & 2 though. (My PC is too underpewered to handle the Bigger games).

Others are:

Transport Tycoon Deluxe
Battlezone II
Ground Control
Homeworld


----------



## mvishnu (Apr 2, 2006)

GFX wise, AOE3

Story-wise, AOE 2 : conq.ees expansion


----------



## usmayur (Apr 2, 2006)

It has got to be age of empires the conquerors, no doubt abt that.


----------



## Techie_Geek (Apr 2, 2006)

I played these ---

AOE 1, 2

AOM+ Expansion AOT

ROT+ Expansion TnP

But my favourite are 

WARCRAFT III and the expansion pack FROZEN THRONE

But I never liked Civilisation III that much, although it's one of the most hyped games


----------



## MysticHalo (Apr 3, 2006)

AOE2 rockz, especially wid the conq. expansion.
WC3 is another gr8 game.
AOE1 = cr@p for me
AOM=gr8 campaign, but useless afterwards
RON=nice game,second after AOE...surely
Civ3=confusing sort of

Couldnt play Civ4 and AOE3 coz of my pldie rig !!!


----------



## yogeshglx (Apr 3, 2006)

*And my fav game is*

It's nice to see you all playing nothing other AOE when it comes to strategy.    Anyways, AOE 2 + Conqr. expns is very good game indeed. But my fav. is entire C&C series.. and best of them is 'Red Alert 2' Besides nothing can match 'Sid Mier's Civ III '.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 3, 2006)

Turn-based RTS - Call To Power 2 ..
Standard RTS - Empire Earth 2 ..


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 3, 2006)

DIABLO 2 ,i love this game very much.
this is the only strategy game i ever played.


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 3, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Turn-based RTS - Call To Power 2 ..
> Standard RTS - Empire Earth 2 ..



What is turn Based Real time strategy


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 3, 2006)

Age of conquerors......  the age of empires expansion


----------



## n.regmi (Apr 4, 2006)

my best strategy games are

age of empires II
comandoes all

but the best game is CIVILIZATION 3.  Well its really confusing and hard for the beginners. I bought the game and installed but it was so confusing i didnt touch it for almost a year. After a year i tried again and that day i played till 5 am morning lol. This is the most addictive game i ever played. Days passes like seconds playing it . I had a month holidays that time and i used to play almost 15-16hrs a day.


----------



## Chirag (Apr 5, 2006)

Anyone played Caesar III?

Nice game.


----------



## amit_cool2001 (Apr 5, 2006)

best one is Civ 4 imho.. i love this game a lot...though i also liked Civ 3 a lot )


----------



## n.regmi (Apr 5, 2006)

i played civ IV demo. the graphics and gameplay looks great


----------



## aceman (Apr 7, 2006)

Rome Total war, the best strategy game ever.I have been playing that for about ~1.5 years now,conqured the world playing as Julii,Brutii,Scpii,Egypt,Carthage,Selucids andGreece.


----------



## cybershastri (Apr 14, 2006)

AOE2 for me.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 15, 2006)

Best Strategic:
1) Hitman 2 - Silent Assasin 
2) Hitman 3 - Contracts
3) AOE II

Well this may sound little wierd but my gameplay in Hitman was more Strategic than Gunfires and all..

I use to bag Silent Assasin Rating for all Missions in both the versions of game. Yet to play Hitman 1 and  4 (Released i guess)

Regards,
Dipen


----------



## makarand (Apr 15, 2006)

best strategy:
AOE 1,2,3 withe xpansion of rome and conquerers
rON
Ceaser III


----------



## shaunak (May 11, 2006)

>aoe3
>crusader stronghold & haven


----------



## maharajadhiraj (May 13, 2006)

Star Wars: Empires at War
AOE- all
AOM - both
Rome: Total War
Warcraft 3


----------



## MysticHalo (May 13, 2006)

After reading all those praises of Civ 3, i tried to get the hang of the game to see how it was, and indeed, its impressive. Yes, it did take me a bit of time to get used to it, but now its fun. Only thing unenjoyable here are the way battles are fought---luck and chance---a spearman can even defeat a rifleman or sometimes(it happened) a TANK. The second disappointing thing is that the unique units are not very much different from the units they replace...ie. almost all their skills are same exept one skill which is greater by one or two points. This does make some sense in earlier ages, but in modern ages, it doesnt  
Only thing AOE2 was missing was that it did not have expansionism till the modern age--no tanks, no rockets and all....but RON is suffice to meet these demands.
Hence , AOE2-Conq and RON-Thrones remain on top of my list


----------



## fortebuster (May 13, 2006)

AOE II - The conq expansion.
If console/handheld games are allowed- 

Fire Emblem
Adavance Wars


----------



## anshul (May 14, 2006)

AOE series is surely my fav.
Command and conquer series is also nice.
If 'pharaoh',' caesar III' and 'Zeus' also fit into this category they are also entertaining. 
Casino incl. is also good.
Of the -------- tycoon games I have played only Roller coaster tycoon and its nice.
Ummmm let me think a bit more.........
Ye, Metal Fatigue is also very good.
How could I forget the commandos series. They are also my favourites.
Clso combat is a bit slow but nice.
Ground control was also addictive till its missions were'nt completed.
And let me think a bit more till then keep playing and rocking and making your  mind the perfect strategist.


What do you think about this?
When we play the strategy game for the first time we must complete it without cheats as the cheats make the game too easy and gives us a heavy hand in the game.


----------



## thestrategist (May 15, 2006)

Warcraft III is my favourite..... The graphics and gameplay (especially the story) rock!!!!!
The AOE Series is gud too, as are Rise of Nations and Age of Mythology........


----------



## trigger_happy (May 15, 2006)

Well its nice 2 see that people love the classics (including their expansions)such as COMAND AND CONQUER!!!, AOE(any ver.), RON,War Craft,etc. You get the idea,but moving on to current developments, has anyone played Active War from ATARI? I heard its REALLY GOOD. Almost got the game but fate dictated other wise. I'll post a reply as soon as i play it.heres the link to check it out:
www.atari.com/actofwar/


----------



## prophet of the pimps (May 16, 2006)

its sad that not many people mentioned CnC. those games were and still are the best RTS out there. With CnC 3 Tiberian wars officially announced for a release next year its gonna kick all the other RTS's away.

Peace through power.


----------



## KANAK_X (May 18, 2006)

a_ohdedar said:
			
		

> AOE 2 Conqueror's expansion
> AOM
> Rise of Nations


SECONDED.I LOVE AOM MORE THAN THESE TWOS.


----------



## tiblu (May 18, 2006)

i hate strategy games.i hate strategy games.i hate strategy games.


----------



## 1337boi (May 19, 2006)

the warcraft series....
especially Warcraft 3 and the Expansion


----------



## prophet of the pimps (May 19, 2006)

warcraft suz ze ballz. Its not even a real strategy game. its more like a illegitimate child of a RTS and an RPG


----------



## cossack (May 21, 2006)

for me 

all the cossacks-europeon war series

desperados-with a very good story line


----------



## Gamefreak (May 21, 2006)

*Lotr*

LORD OF THE RINGS BATTLE FOR MIDDLE EARTH 1 and 2
best strategy game


----------



## deepak.krishnan (May 21, 2006)

AOE and Rise of Nations are nice in strategy. I like them the most.


----------



## vandit (May 26, 2006)

commandoes 3 is my fav.


----------



## aryayush (May 27, 2006)

Zoo Tycoon 2 and Roller Coaster Tycoon 3.
Also played Zurassic Park: Operation Genesis once and I had really liked it.


----------



## damnthenet (May 27, 2006)

Aoe (all versions)
Aom
warcraft 3
commandos (all versions)


----------



## icecoolz (May 30, 2006)

Playing RON:ROL right now and Heroes of Might and Magic 5. Awesome gotta say!


----------



## amrit1 (May 31, 2006)

no body tries *The Movies* it is great
2. rise of nations
3. age of empires 3


----------



## vln_0007 (Jun 1, 2006)

HI all,

 Has anyone tried Battle Realms, Tzar,Evil Genius ................................



Nice ones !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i have just played Demo version ..............


----------



## Rupak_pro (Jun 17, 2006)

guys,the strategy games i liked are rated
1-Rise of Nations 5 stars
2-Knights of Honor 4 stars
3-Age of Mythology 3 stars
4-AOM-3 2 stars
5-Warcraft 3 Reign of chaos 1 star


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 18, 2006)

Act of War: Direct Action.
Act of War: High Treason.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 18, 2006)

1.warcraft series
2.Red alert series
3.commandos series.
4.empire earth
5.AOE-Age of kings.

@vln_0007 
....i have completed battle realms a long time back....it will come as no.6 spot for me...its a nice game...


----------



## karthik88 (Jun 19, 2006)

Liked Caesar 3, Age of Empires 1 and Age of Empires 2. But my favourites were Age of Mythology and Expansion.


----------



## killerinstinct2 (Jul 17, 2006)

cossacks :back to war ...............i hd played it on online the game runs amazingly on 56 kB/sec modem and also on 256 kB/sec broadband ..........if u try this game u will forget other ......challenge..............also u can play atleat 8 player on lan.............cool isn;t it.............

also i hv playe 
1. Rome total war
2.Age of Empires 1 and 2
3.Empire earth
4.Cossacks : European wars and back to war
5.Now playing Cossacks 2:napolinic wars and  battle for Europe
6.rise of nations
7.strongHold 2


----------



## Stalker (Jul 17, 2006)

Warcraft 3 & its expansion The Frozen Throne
Commandos: Destination Berlin
i loved these two strategy games


----------



## mostwanted (Jul 17, 2006)

Warcraft 3.......of course!!!!!!!!


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jul 18, 2006)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Anyone played Caesar III?
> 
> Nice game.



its good but the absence of ROADBLOCKS makes it very frustrating....
i liked ZEUS better


----------



## ronak (Aug 14, 2006)

warcraft 3 frozen throne undouted the best strategy game ever juz cuz the number of possible strategies dat can be exectuted with each havin a counter dat the opponet has to play...also cuz of the fast paced combat action cuz u need to micro if u r to win the battle which makes it like an action game involving hand and eye cordination along wid strategy...its really the best


----------



## new_techie (Aug 16, 2006)

1. aoe II :conq Exp
2. rome total war


----------



## digvijay_rock (Aug 18, 2006)

Command & conquer series
Age if empire III


----------



## mahendra083 (Aug 20, 2006)

for me its gotta be warhammer 40K: Dawn of war + expansion

it gets rid of the the whole resource collecting idea n rewards u for aggressive moves...

AOE 1 & 2 are also pretty good... hate AOE 3 though

the warcraft series is also pretty .. i remember playing Warcraft 1 on my first pc which was a compaq with a75 mhz pentium n win 95
warcraft 3 was also pretty good, the story was awesome  but i kinda felt disappointed by the combat elements of the game which seemed to reward your clicking speed instead of the strategy u used

anyway as far as turn based strategy games go nothing comes to Civilization4


----------



## SPookY (Aug 21, 2006)

I hav played a lot,, liked a lot...

a few of them..
MAFIA, 
Commandos 1,1,2,3
FAR CRY,
AOM & Titans Expansion campaigns
Maxpayne 1 & 2
Diablo
and so on..


----------



## jigslinx (Sep 17, 2006)

Try Lord of The Rings: Battle for middle earth II. It is good game for strategy and looks good too. The AI is good. It plans strategies according to your level or  gameplay.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 17, 2006)

Lord of the Ring The Battle for middle earth 2


----------



## Pathik (Sep 17, 2006)

dota


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 17, 2006)

what is dota ?


----------

